# Migrate to New Brunswick, canada



## Rasleenkaur (Oct 20, 2021)

Hi
Being a Bachelor in fine arts (4 years - ECA complete) graduate and working in the same field from last 12 years as a creative UI/UX and graphic designer. I was planning to migrate with family to canada. I cleared all the formalities required and continuing apply for the position under my relevant category (graphic and illustrator designer -5241). Can anyone here help/advice what best I can do to process for migrating to New Brunswick, canada.


----------

